# carlisle tire company



## militarymonark (Mar 16, 2007)

well i wanted to find out some info about carlisle tires so I sent them an email and inquired about the molds and if production for any bicycle tires are going to be available any time soon. Or if they would let the licensing go to someone that would make reproductions. Good news is that they still have the molds bad news they aren't going to be making bike tires any time soon and wont let the licensing go. SO! what I was thinking knowing that they have the molds if we can get enough people to email him and consistently ask the company to start producing them again, maybe we'll get them to make them again at least for the collectors. SO the email is Steve.Hatcher@carlisletire.com let him know that there is a market out there for carlisle tires


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 16, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> well i wanted to find out some info about carlisle tires so I sent them an email and inquired about the molds and if production for any bicycle tires are going to be available any time soon. Or if they would let the licensing go to someone that would make reproductions. Good news is that they still have the molds bad news they aren't going to be making bike tires any time soon and wont let the licensing go. SO! what I was thinking knowing that they have the molds if we can get enough people to email him and consistently ask the company to start producing them again, maybe we'll get them to make them again at least for the collectors. SO the email is Steve.Hatcher@carlisletire.com let him know that there is a market out there for carlisle tires



good idea! here in holland they did't the same thing for a dutch brand Called vredestein tires ,they made special tires for the dutch cycletruck again afther enough phonecalls and email , only they made them in a black rubber instead off the '30 the made them cream.....but there was a dutch made tire availble again...and not something from korea!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought I'd bump this up again, with more memebers and visitor traffic we might be able to get these tires again


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2011)

I emailed them again and hopefully I'll get response about making them again


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 31, 2011)

*another thing is to see how many people on different boards want them too*

If they see enough interest on other boards as well they might be into it. Most time with molding things they need to get into the 2500pcs to make it worth it to them.
Depending on the price I's be into it for about 3-4 sets. even at about 40-50 each.
In fact the should make all white and all black not just whitewalls.
I think the white wall are more pricey as they need to vulcanize the white rubber to the blackwall, which cost more and is a more time consuming.

Did you ask to see if the molds are got the indianhead on non-indianhead tires?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't ask about that, I wasn't aware that there were two types. If we can all network the forums and push this to be manufactured again I think we can get it going, especially if the ratrod forum and schwinn forum start emailing. I'd rather have American Made products on my bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2011)

imagine the reaction if he receives 2000+ emails from members of the different forums when he comes back to work


----------



## tobytyler (Dec 31, 2011)

this guy i know has a bike shop i found a bunch of new old white walls i went back today he is going to go thru them and get back to me he has a lot of 24"tires and a small amount of 26"all mostley u.s. uniroyal and carlisle i need two 26" for my firestone the rest i'll post pics for anyone on the cabe who needs them he selling to me for six bucks a piece ill share the wealth when i pick them up if anyone has a use for them nice tires. happy healthy new year to all toby t.


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 3, 2012)

i got a chance to go thru the tires the bike shop owner has i only found two sets of 26"inch tires 26/1/5/8 must be for a middleweight all the rest are 24" us royal i don't know if anyone needs that size his price 20.00 a set was hoping he had some 26 baloons


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jan 3, 2012)

*24" Tire Size*

Are the 24" ones balloons?


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 3, 2012)

yes he has about mabe 20 or more


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> I didn't ask about that, I wasn't aware that there were two types. If we can all network the forums and push this to be manufactured again I think we can get it going, especially if the ratrod forum and schwinn forum start emailing. I'd rather have American Made products on my bikes




I just did my part, OK, how about the REST of you folks? Hmmm?


----------

